# cant play RECOIL on xp.



## anandk (Jun 5, 2005)

there used to be this game RECOIL, which i used to like playing. i cud play it on win98.

but around 6 mnths back, i switched over to winxp. now i find that i am unable to play it. even after successful installation/s, it asks for a particular missing file. other confif is same.

is it posble that (something like) this game can be played only in dos mode (w980) and not wxp ?

...liked that game a lot...about tank shootings...   
is there a solution ?


----------



## HellGuardian (Jun 5, 2005)

*reply*

I too liked recoil on win 98 and it ran easily in win xp. there was a problem in options menu though, it sometimes quit by itself, dont know why? try the compatibility mode. but i played through the game without any tweaks. ur case may be different.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 5, 2005)

Which file is it asking for? Try it in the Windows 98 compatibility mode.


----------



## netcracker (Jun 5, 2005)

I know RECOil And was a nice game.But I did not have any prob like u r having.Which File is it askin for?Try to search the nrt for Updates For the games(Although i dun think u will get any)


----------



## debaisaindian (Jun 6, 2005)

Initially i had also the same problem.Please install windows xp pro with sevice pack2 and definitely it will run because it happened to me.


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 12, 2005)

Install Service pack 2.
Also Install this game from 98 and run on XP.
I also get this problem and this solve mine.
98 compatibility mode didnt worked for me.


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 16, 2005)

Try Compatiility mode. I think this should solve ur problem.


----------



## anandk (Jul 14, 2005)

ven i start the geme by clicking the icon, it says the following 

"The procedure entry point UnMapLS could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll"

what is compactibility mode ? how do i do it ?

else do u guys know of a similar game (tank adventure)    which i can play ? pls suggest some names, with download locations if posbl.

i have winxp/sp2, 256mb ram, p4, mouse/ketboard controls only. i still cant run the game.


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 14, 2005)

Right click on the recoil icon. Click on COmpability.
Select "Run this program for Windows 98".

Another tank game : Panzer Claws.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 14, 2005)

any old game will run on winxp .... it does ... hell i even ran an old dos game on xp .... and some others too that didn't support higher res. than 640x480 .....


----------



## anandk (Jul 16, 2005)

i tried the compatibiliy thing. i still get the same answer. i also tried the compatibilty wizard. same answer : 
"The procedure entry point UnMapLS could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll"     
have uninstalled/reinstalled the game.
any other suggestions ?

could not find a working link for panzer claws. know where i can download it ?  

recoil can be downloaded at *www.download.com/Recoil-demo/3000-7563_4-894051.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## anandk (Jul 20, 2005)

guys I FOUND the solution !!!               

i got a HINT from this link *support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;304512#appliesto
i copied Msvfw32.dll  from my c/windows/system32 and pasted it in the recoil game folder. the versions of both the files were different. my file replaced the game file. bingo the game now works !

thanx for ur help !


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 20, 2005)

This solution can help in running some older games in Windows XP. Great done Anandk.


----------



## Shreelesh Kumar (Jul 3, 2006)

i bought recoil today to play for nostalgia sake. it runs on xp under the compatability mode but the screen is washed out with white and some gray terrains. no colors. i'd got the same problem when i played monster truck madness 2 got free with june's digit.

i copied msvfw32.dll into the recoil folder.
(1)i didnt find msvfw32.dll in recoil folder.
(2)even after copying it into the recoil folder the problem isnt solved.
i am using P4 2.4GHz, Intel 865 mboard, 256 RAM, onboard graphics.

Funny that i played this game first on my friend's pc 6 yrs back or so on a celeron with 128 mb ram


----------



## anandk (Jul 4, 2006)

lets start all over again.
uninstall recoil. clear ur pc junk with ccleaner ( www.ccleaner.com ) or any other. reboot. fresh install recoil. start it and tell what error u r getting.


----------



## Shreelesh Kumar (Jul 10, 2006)

Still the same problem after all that and fresh install. No colors except 2 shades of gray. only the weapons display and crosshair are colored. e.g. take this page. you cant see any words or posts but you can just see the outlines of the posting box as gray and white. hope u get what i'm trying to say.


----------



## Shreelesh Kumar (Jul 11, 2006)

I think this problem has something to do with Monster Truck Madness 2 that i'd installed recently. after a few days, MTM2 had this problem with grays and whites. after i pause the game and then return the colors and graphics used to run properly. i've uninstalled the game as of now. Strangely, I tried playing GTA vice city and i got an error regarding "ialmnrt5.dll display driver" not working properly and prompting me to restart the system.  i got the driver error when played S.W.I.N.E. too. I somehow think this too is related to MTM2 since i've played GTA before without any problems.


----------

